# Appointment Booking System/App



## Wiola (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I am a qualified music teacher that has recently started her own business. I was wondering if someone could recommend me an efficient appointment booking system/app that would help me organize my students' lessons etc.? Many thanks for your help!!!


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

phpcalendar doesn't look so bad. Else, there's google calendar.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm a gadget-freak. I love gadgets. But for some things, I really think that paper just does work better. When home computers first came out a friend used his TRS 80 to balance his checkbook. It took me half the time to do mine in the little booklet that came with the checks.

I'd recommend a spiral notebook, possibly a page-a-day calendar in a spiral notebook. (I don't have a smartphone. I think that most people who have smartphones just use the built-in calendar?)


----------

